# Navigation Lights



## Ron42261 (May 29, 2008)

Want do I need to know about Navigation Lights for a 14 ft V Bottom???

How high ??? Front & Back ???
Anything eles ????
Thanks Ron


----------



## rebg38 (Jun 3, 2008)

Where to take some type of Safe Boating Course


----------



## Ouachita (Jun 3, 2008)

Here are the coast guard requirements by state. 

https://www.boatingbasicsonline.com/course/boating/4_2_b.php


----------



## Ron42261 (Jun 4, 2008)

Hey Thanks Ouachita 
lots good info.
Thanks Ron


----------

